# Is it safe to take green tea pills?



## bluebutterfly26 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hey. about four months back or so, i had the radiation treatment to kill off my thyroid. and since my doctor has me on synthroid. he says my levels are back in normal range. i think he said the number was .070. so i should be able to lose weight he said now. since i had my thyroid i had gained about 40 pounds and now i want to lose it. i have been thinking about trying the green tea pills to help.? is this dangerous to do, since i had a thyroid problem. some people have said if you have a thyroid issues your never allowed to take diet pills. why is this? could i take green tea pills if i wanted to help lose weight. thank you. ?


----------



## piggley (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello Bluebutterfly.
I hadnt realised that Green tea pills are used for weight loss, but perhaps they might be for all I know.
Have seen claims that drinking oolong tea helps people lose weight, not tried it myself,

best check it out with the Docs first, they can tell you if there is anything to worry about with it reacting with the meds,
Cheers,


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluebutterfly26 said:


> Hey. about four months back or so, i had the radiation treatment to kill off my thyroid. and since my doctor has me on synthroid. he says my levels are back in normal range. i think he said the number was .070. so i should be able to lose weight he said now. since i had my thyroid i had gained about 40 pounds and now i want to lose it. i have been thinking about trying the green tea pills to help.? is this dangerous to do, since i had a thyroid problem. some people have said if you have a thyroid issues your never allowed to take diet pills. why is this? could i take green tea pills if i wanted to help lose weight. thank you. ?


Green Tea is goitrogenic. Diet pills are hard on the heart which has already suffered enough from thyriod disease.

If your FREE T3 is at about 75% of the range, you should be able to lose weight.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone know if it's okay for Hashimoto's people to drink OOLONG TEA? Purpose: energy -- but people say it raises your metabolism so it would help with weight loss.

My purpose: Looking for energy after my morning energy disappears


----------

